# Any good UK DIY forums ?



## BADGER.BRAD (4 Dec 2021)

Hello all,

Are there any good UK DIY forums ?

Thanks all


----------



## Beebo (4 Dec 2021)

https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/diy-home-garden.196/

try this one?


----------



## newts (4 Dec 2021)

https://community.screwfix.com/
Used to be ok when i was a regular many moons ago.
Will be populated by jobsworth pious keyboard wa*"#rs, especially the electical & plumbing boards where they bitch about interpretations of their regs. They'll turn a thread about replacing a tap washer into WW3
(don't know of any other forums like this do we ).


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Dec 2021)

Find it yourself


----------



## Chromatic (4 Dec 2021)

Just ask here, it's likely someone here will have the answer.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (5 Dec 2021)

Thanks all, Unfortunately a lot of forums are full of people who want to cause an argument or tell you the equipment you have is no good and you need to have XYZ at ££££ mainly just to show off or pretend they have it. So I was looking for people who had experience them for themselves.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Dec 2021)

All my DIY queries have been successfully resolved right here on cyclechat.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> All my DIY queries have been successfully resolved right here on cyclechat.


*MOD HAT ON:*
... especially in the right Section ... 
Moved to the right one


----------



## newts (5 Dec 2021)

BADGER.BRAD said:


> Thanks all, Unfortunately a lot of forums are full of people who want to cause an argument or tell you the equipment you have is no good and you need to have XYZ at ££££ mainly just to show off or pretend they have it. So I was looking for people who had experience them for themselves.


Always happy to offer advice if it falls under my remit. 40 years of f/ups within the building industry gives a reasonable insight😂


----------



## FishFright (5 Dec 2021)

newts said:


> Always happy to offer advice if it falls under my remit. 40 years of f/ups within the building industry gives a reasonable insight😂



Making or fixing them ? :P


----------



## newts (5 Dec 2021)

FishFright said:


> Making or fixing them ? :P


I've had a foot in both camps, I'd like to think predominantly the latter after 40 years
The best lessons can be learnt from the biggest f/ups


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Dec 2021)

FishFright said:


> Making or fixing them ? :P


When i was in the internet marketing malarkey, many moons ago, one of my clients was a builder down in the South East. Part of my job was writing articles and press releases, so anything news worthy was of interest to me. This client rang me up and told me he's being featured on an episode of Cowboy Builders "Excellent! Are you the cowboy or the builder rectifying the mistakes?" I asked.


----------



## derrick (6 Dec 2021)

You tube.


----------

